# Sourdough Black Raspberry Rolls



## bassman (Jan 15, 2012)

My sweet tooth got the better of me today, so this is what came about. I already had some frozen sourdough bread dough in the freezer, so didn't have to make a new batch. I first rolled out the dough balls into about 5" circles (sort of). Spread with whipped cream cheese and a layer of Mrs. Walle's homemade black raspberry jelly. Rolled them up, pinched the seams together, brushed with butter and let raise for about an hour. Then frosted with a simple powdered sugar glaze. Mmmmmmmmmm good!











Thanks for checking out my dessert.

__________________


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2012)

YUMM  O


----------



## alblancher (Jan 15, 2012)

I bet those are good with a hot cup of coffee   Thanks for the idea, going to be doing this next time we have company spend the night!


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 15, 2012)

Here I am with coffee in hand wishin I had one of those to go with it......


----------



## roller (Jan 15, 2012)

AWW Man you are killing meand I have not had breakfast yet....Thats a great job !


----------



## rdknb (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2012)

Man those look great Keith- we did some of Gunny's chocolate roll yesterday with our NEW starter - thanks again - coffee shipping to you tomorrow


----------



## bassman (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.  Gary, I'd love to see the chocolate roll.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

Those rolls look delicious!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 15, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> YUMM  O


Yes   Yummy


----------



## erain (Jan 15, 2012)

All right now Kieth... now ya done it... I am gonna so steal this from you!Thumbs Up


----------

